# Budgie



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

I'v had my male budgie now about 6 months so he's around a year old.
He's dirty he has these brown stainings on his white head/forehead feathers. a oil substance on his chest like redish when i spray him, his feathers are nice and clean and well groomed. he bobs his head (beak opening) alot, sometimes he shakes out a load of seeds other times he just wrenches almost, he's my first budgie and is only recently tamed, i recently lost my other female of 5 months (poisoning umbrella plant)
i just had him on my finger and he brought up this clear slimmy liquid, like he was to throw him but only had water to do so...is this normal please and thank you for any help.


----------



## strabo (Jun 6, 2013)

sounds like it could have a crop infection, to be sure ide take it to a vet to gt checked out.
take some droppings with you they can check for bacteria by examining it under a microscope.

it can be treated with antibiotics so dont worry to much if thats what it is, its treatable.


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok thanks i'll make an appointment.
Other forums i'v ask all said it was normal behaviour...he like me so he regurtitating his food but he shouldn't be doing it constantly, I just asked my vet as well when i picked my ferret up and he said it doesn't sound like anything major, i'll make an appointment though, rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## strabo (Jun 6, 2013)

normally they regurgitate to feed a hen sitting on eggs, that behavior would be normal, but you did say something about a clear liquid also that can be a sign of crop problems...in my experience anyway. i have kept birds for 25years till recently, now i have my lizard friends as i developed a health problem with the bird dust / feathers.

i hope there is nothing wrong but better to rule out something nasty than have it.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

As above.

We keep budgies and have bred them, but I've not seen what you describe.


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Update!*

Bobbing his head (like he is struggling to bring up a fur ball, he'll shake his head and a load of seeds will fly out.
I took him to the vets, they done tests and took swobs of his crop but they found nothing, the avian vet put it down to frustration he's trying to feed all his toys and everything around him, fluffing feathers and bobbing his head he's showing off (last few days started rubbing his back side on things)....Apparently i have to get him a mate? 
he's only a year old btw.
I don't really want to get another budgie the last one clover made him become untamed and she was from a aviary and really wild if you ask me.
Vet said he is also bored? he has dozens of toys from ropes/bells feathered balls which he talks to a lot.
Do you think i should put most of them away? perhaps he is over stimulated?
he has natural branches in all directions and ropes around my living room he can go where ever he wants etc.
He has mirrors but i was told to take these down as they cause confusion and frustration? when he feeds the mirror (the mirror will not accept his food and he gets angry and re eats it himself, causing his throat and crop to be sore )
This is my first budgie.
I'd like him to bond with me rather than another bird is that cruel? If experienced people think it is i will get him a mate.
He is on an all seed diet (mixed) mullet spray. I'd tried him with fruits and veg that their allowed but he wont go near them, (can't keep them in there long enough for him to get used to them) have to take them out after four hours?
His cage is 3x2x2 

I know its small but during the day until it starts to get dark he can come and go as he pleases.


Do you think he's small for his age, he has lost weight over the last few months (regurgitating all the time)
Suggestions please I'll do anything to make him happy any and will do anything an experienced budgerigar keeper suggest.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Definitely remove the mirrors. I would always suggest having more than one as they naturally live in groups/flocks.

He has a very cluttered cage - again, I would remove a lot of the toys, ropes etc.

We have always found males friendlier than females, but have never tamed any of them. We had a father and son who would "step up" and were happy to sit on a hand, but that was as far as it went.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

HI,

the only time I have seen these marks on birds is when they have been over using the iodine block. 

Animals are incredible and it is quite natural to self supplement the diet with minerals in the wild. 

iodine among other things aids in metabolism, hormonal production and regulation.

it does have a toxic upper limit but it is passed through the body in small amounts.

symptoms of under supply is glandular swellings, hormonal imbalance and sexual dysfunction and blood issues.

just a thought

John


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Arcadiajohn said:


> HI,
> 
> the only time I have seen these marks on birds is when they have been over using the iodine block.
> 
> ...


He sits on his iodine block but he doesn't even peck at it, i'v never seen him use it like a supplement like eating it to be honest.


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thinking of getting another male so he has company but no pestering a hen and no eggs. what do you think?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

you mis-understand me. Iodine will stain feathers brown simply by being sat on or rubbed against. This is made worse when you spray the bird down. it is not dependant on consumption.

just a thought, I have seen it plenty of times before.

these are social birds you are correct but all too often a tame bird will lose a degree of its tameness when another is added to the cage. 

One option is to get another bird and keep it close but in another cage.

up to you

john




Rogue665 said:


> He sits on his iodine block but he doesn't even peck at it, i'v never seen him use it like a supplement like eating it to be honest.


----------

